# Meds to Keep a Dog Calm During Post-Surgery Recovery?



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Benadryl maybe?


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

My Mother in law's Golden takes doggy valium! It's really the same as the human kind but you need the vet to prescribe it. My vet had us give Benadryl to keep her calm after she was spayed but it all depends on what other meds the dog is on now, if any?

I would just call - they can tell you over the phone if you can give benadryl and the correct dose for weight.

Mil's dog only takes valium for thunder storms but it really works! I had him for ten days and he went from a shaking in my lap mess to sound asleep.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Our vet prescribed acepromazine (sp?) for Sunny after she was spayed, and also for Joker for anxiety during travel. Depending on the dose, the impact ranged from calming them down to making them very sleepy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I never tried but some people used Gravol, maybe you could check that with your vet.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I emailed Toby's regular vet and will definitely talk to his ophthalmologist about what we can do to keep him calm and not too active during the critical phase. I'm not one to over- medicate myself or a dog, but with Toby, well, he is a handful--always has been and he's just so enthusiastic about everything I honestly don't think I can keep him calm without a little help from the drug world--call it a Mother's Little Helper.


----------

